# ***AREQUIPA - BELLA CIUDAD BLANCA***



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

skyperu34 said:


> mas bien, el misti es mas famoso y reconocido que sus montañas vecinas y eso hace creer q es el mas alto de la zona........ *rafo el sillar SIGUE extrayendose, tanto para casas nuevas como en la restauracin de patrimonios*


asi es sky el sillar se sigue empleando para la construccion de casas y restauracion de onumentos pero con el tiempo el ladrillo lo ha ido "destronando", el sillar arequipeño se obtiene de las faldas del Chachani que hizo erupcion hace millones de años dejando gran cantidad de lava que se solidifico y dio lugar al: sillar, para que se den una idea se dice que tenemos reservas de sillar para los proximos *350 años * :runaway:.
El sillar se obtiene de las canteras la mas famosa es la de AÑASHUAYCO en cerro colorado , las canteras son acumulaciones de sillar de hasta 80 metros de alto y se pueden extender en formas de "lenguas" mas de 15 km.

Aqui hay un video de las canteras (bueno se aparecen al principio)

http://municerrocolorado.gob.pe/video.php


----------



## jisals (Jul 17, 2006)

*jisals*

realmente las fotos de arequipa son espectaculares y vistas en directo son mejores aun


rafo18 said:


> asi es sky el sillar se sigue empleando para la construccion de casas y restauracion de onumentos pero con el tiempo el ladrillo lo ha ido "destronando", el sillar arequipeño se obtiene de las faldas del Chachani que hizo erupcion hace millones de años dejando gran cantidad de lava que se solidifico y dio lugar al: sillar, para que se den una idea se dice que tenemos reservas de sillar para los proximos *350 años * :runaway:.
> El sillar se obtiene de las canteras la mas famosa es la de AÑASHUAYCO en cerro colorado , las canteras son acumulaciones de sillar de hasta 80 metros de alto y se pueden extender en formas de "lenguas" mas de 15 km.
> 
> Aqui hay un video de las canteras (bueno se aparecen al principio)
> ...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> *Arequipa desde el aire*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:applause: :applause: :applause: linda ciudad como 100pr..


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que bella ciudad es Arequipa, por algo es la segunda del Perù. Bella, bella y re bella..


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

JT 69 said:


> Pienso que su plaza debería de ser descongestionada de tantos árboles. Con esto se lograría explotar su veradadera magestuositad.



pienso lo mismo


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

^^ 
La verdad q la plaza de Aqp esta bien con los arboles porq le da confort ambiental ,si los sacan con la radiacion solar tan fuerte de Aqp nadie estaria comodo en esta ,porq seria un horno aparte, basta con esa mentalidad de bajarse arboles hay q mantenerlos por eso es q la mayoria de ciudades en nuestro pais no conservan areas verdes ,ademas de ser un espacio de descontaminacion del centro .


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

A mí me gusta mucho la plaza de armas así como está.


----------



## alejo23U (Nov 25, 2005)

En mi país, no existen ciudades en las cuales se vea de fondo una montaña nevada y Arequipa tiene tres!!! tal vez por esa singularidad, la ciudad me ha parecido muy hermosa. Y se vé que tiene muchos edificios coloniales muy bonitos...

*Saludos.*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> asi es sky el sillar se sigue empleando para la construccion de casas y restauracion de onumentos pero con el tiempo el ladrillo lo ha ido "destronando", el sillar arequipeño se obtiene de las faldas del Chachani que hizo erupcion hace millones de años dejando gran cantidad de lava que se solidifico y dio lugar al: sillar, para que se den una idea se dice que tenemos reservas de sillar para los proximos *350 años * :runaway:.
> El sillar se obtiene de las canteras la mas famosa es la de AÑASHUAYCO en cerro colorado , las canteras son acumulaciones de sillar de hasta 80 metros de alto y se pueden extender en formas de "lenguas" mas de 15 km.
> 
> Aqui hay un video de las canteras (bueno se aparecen al principio)
> ...



asi es, gracias por el dato y he ahi el sobrenombre de Ciudad Blanca por todos esos motivos q mencionas y de paso tambien por las cordilleras cercanas..........


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

Asi es skyperu ,pero no solo por el sillar es q AQP se conoce como la ciudad blanca,sino q originalmente adopto ese nombre porq durante los censos de la colonia Arequipa era la ciudad con mayor porcentaje de poblacion española incluso mayor q la de lima es decir el 60% de la poblacion era española en toda la ciudad de Arequipa y en lima era del 55% es por eso q tambien en un principio se le conoce asi y no por las construcciones del sillar.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Andres1540 said:


> ^^
> La verdad q la plaza de Aqp esta bien con los arboles porq le da confort ambiental ,si los sacan con la radiacion solar tan fuerte de Aqp nadie estaria comodo en esta ,porq seria un horno aparte, *basta con esa mentalidad de bajarse arboles hay q mantenerlos por eso es q la mayoria de ciudades en nuestro pais no conservan areas verdes * ,ademas de ser un espacio de descontaminacion del centro .


Nadie está incentivando la desaparición de áreas verdes, lo que se llama a la atención es la función de cada lugar. Se supone que la foto muestra la plaza de armas de Arequipa, pero con la cantidad de árboles y palmeras.. mas pareciera un parque.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gusto mucho la primera foto. La plaza de armas esta bien como esta (asi paresca bosque), ademas que asi se diferencia a la mayoria de plazas del pais. Chevere thread  !


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

JT 69 said:


> Nadie está incentivando la desaparición de áreas verdes, lo que se llama a la atención es la función de cada lugar. Se supone que la foto muestra la plaza de armas de Arequipa, pero con la cantidad de árboles y palmeras.. mas pareciera un parque.


Ok pero igual si no hubieran esos arboles creeme q no habria nadie en la plaza, cumplen una funcion primordial para q la gente disfrute de estar en esta,ademas como dice Ebesness le da un toq unico comparandola con otras.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy lindas fotos de la segunda ciudad del Perú. Tiene el mejor entorno de cualquier otra ciudad Perúana, y para mi la que le sigue en eso es Cuzco.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Ebesness said:


> Me gusto mucho la primera foto. *La plaza de armas esta bien como esta (asi paresca bosque), ademas que asi se diferencia a la mayoria de plazas del pais.* Chevere thread  !



En lugar de Plaza de Armas mejor llamenla Arequipa Central Park, así se diferenciaría de la mayoría de pzas del país.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

A mi también me encanta la plaza como está. Me parece muy bonita está ciudad pero no la conozco. Me muero de ganas por conocerla. No puede ser que haya estado en Trujillo por lo menos 4 veces (sin contar la cantidad de veces que he pasado por esta ciudad llendo a Máncora, Punta Sal, Paita o Piura) y nunca en Arequipa!!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

muy lindo, la plaza tbm me gusta como esta, yo voy a estar en arequipa de nuevo este año sera un placer visitar de nuevo esta linda ciudad.


----------

